
President Obama, Where’s Our CTO? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/10/president-obama-wheres-our-cto/
======
jws
I wonder how many of those billionaire top dogs he describes would take a
$208,100/yr civil service position?(Ok, they aren't all billionaires, some are
probably only millionaires.)

In the spirit of helping though, let me explicitly exclude myself. I will not
accept the position of CTO for the federal government. That reduces the search
process at least.

[edit: changed the pay to $208k to match a supreme court justice]

